
Using private browsing or icongito, Do you think you are safe?. Not really - gautamkrishnar
http://www.nothingprivate.ml/
======
johnhenry
There are some spelling errors: title should be: "Using private browsing or
incognito? Do you think you are safe? Not really." You may want delete and
repost. Good luck!

~~~
johnhenry
I noticed you fixed "browsing", but I think you missed "incognito".

